# BMW M3 Aegean Blue Metallic paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi all,

This BMW M3 was done 18 days ago the car was neglected by the previous owner and it showed some really deep wash scratches which deterred the overall finish of this great sports car ! The colour of this car has to be seen it's not your ordinary BMW paint this was ordered as an option ( special order by BMW) .

Anyway to get it looking to a reasonable good level two days were spent correcting the paint on this super hard paint !

Almost like the new generation of BMW Ceramic paints :wall::wall:

Here is a 50/50 shot of the bonnet which unfortunately didn't turn out the way I wanted that's because of the overhead skylight which was causing a lot of unnecessary reflections and not showing paint defects as the should 










Bonnet before, this photos shows a bit more










After










After



















Some paint readings of the roof ( these readings indicate the car was polished at some stage in it's life !










Here readings of the boot area were taken and they also show some very high readings which tell you a repair job was done !










Boot before



















Paint correction in progress with the New Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher ! Great Machine :thumb:










After paint correction










Tail lights before










And after










Overhead door trim faded










And here's a 50/50 shot ( notice how the lower end of the trim is darker and glossier in colour !)










Same treatment for the wiper arms ( 50/50 shot )!Notice how dull the left side is compared to the right side !










Tools of the trade shots










Please enjoy the end results , LSP of choice



































































































































































Thanks for reading !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice results. Well done


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Superb!!! I'm wanting one of those stools too !!!!


----------



## Shimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Cracking job there, well done.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:

what did you use on the trim?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work,that stool looks amazing where can i get one????????


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

nice one mario..I see you are using the flex more often than your old festool huh?

awesome writeup


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work Mario, some great pics too:thumb: Now for the questions, what did you use on the trims & who is the stool that you use made by?

Regards Nick


----------



## AspDet (Mar 10, 2010)

That stool is called a Rac-a-tac I believe, Detailers Domain has them.
http://www.detailersdomain.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=29


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice, a classic E46 Series ... I like those, they still look quite modern with the sports trim  Had a 330i before that in black, sadly without sports kit ... but still, nostlagia 

Btw .... how thick has paint to be to workt with it? And what's the absolute number telling you about how much of it is color or clear coat?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Mario its Mitch Great work once again cant wait to see you and this long project your working on atm on saturday!

Cheers,

Mitch


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Mario! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mario :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another great job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Very nice results. Well done


Thanks prokopas ,

Loved working on this car :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

BlackCat said:


> Superb!!! I'm wanting one of those stools too !!!!


Thanks BlackCat,

Those creepers are excellent when you are working on the lower panels of the car plus they save your knees and back !

You might want to take short breaks when you first use it as it can get tiring on your first usage !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Shimmy said:


> Cracking job there, well done.


Thanks Shimmy :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> very nice mate :thumb:
> 
> what did you use on the trim?


Thanks mate :thumb:

I used the Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher on very low speed around 900 to 600 rpm with a 4" foam polishing pad and Mothers Professional Foam Pad Polish!

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice work Mario, some great pics too:thumb: Now for the questions, what did you use on the trims & who is the stool that you use made by?
> 
> Regards Nick


Thanks Nick :thumb:

For the trims I used my New Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher at low rpm 600 to 900 rpm and a 4" foam polishing pad and the Mothers Professional Foam Pad Polish ! As you can see it bought it up nicely without further polishing ! Then sealed with Optiseal !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

bleek said:


> nice work,that stool looks amazing where can i get one????????


Thanks bleek ,

This is where you can get your stool !

http://www.detailersdomain.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=29

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

blackjz said:


> nice one mario..I see you are using the flex more often than your old festool huh?
> 
> awesome writeup


Thanks David :thumb:

Yes, I am that's what I bought it for to replace the Festool Rap 180 dinosaur heavy weight 3.1 KG 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice work Mario, some great pics too:thumb: Now for the questions, what did you use on the trims & who is the stool that you use made by?
> 
> Regards Nick


Thanks Nick:thumb:

Again, pity I don't have an SLR they would be even better Fire away , I used the Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher on very low speed around 900 to 600 rpm with a 4" foam polishing pad and Mothers Professional Foam Pad Polish!

This is the stool ! http://www.detailersdomain.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=29

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

voon said:


> Nice, a classic E46 Series ... I like those, they still look quite modern with the sports trim  Had a 330i before that in black, sadly without sports kit ... but still, nostlagia
> 
> Btw .... how thick has paint to be to workt with it? And what's the absolute number telling you about how much of it is color or clear coat?


Thanks voon,

Paint thickness depends on the manufacterer . Each company tends to use more or less paint and clear .

Unless you have a PTG Gauge which measures individual layers it's hard to tell !

On average a 100 microns would be a safe guideline and sometimes lower say 98 , 96, . It also depends if the car has had future machine polishing this can be determined by very low readings say 70 microns ( Too low and can result in strike through ) ! The variations can be endless , BMW for instance has an average paint reading of 145 microns or higher depending on the model and what type of paint was used . Ceramic or non Ceramic . These days most of the German cars use Ceramic Paint however car manufacturers are using less paint film build , which means less paint and clear !

Hope this helps !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work mate


Thanks Mat

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Hey Mario its Mitch Great work once again cant wait to see you and this long project your working on atm on saturday!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch ,

The project was finished yesterday and I will post a full write up tomorrow !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Fantastic work Mario! :thumb:
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jorge


Thanks Jorge :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great Work Mario :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> another great job


Thanks Bill :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys for all your kind comments :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------

